# Nag Champa



## Avalon (May 21, 2009)

Who makes the best?  I used to get mine from From Nature with Love, but I'm reluctant to purchase anything from them because I've found the quality of their FOs to have declined in recent years.  I want one that's strong and smells like the old "head shops" of my younger days 

TIA


----------



## heartsong (May 21, 2009)

*x*

these might be helpful to you:

www.fragranceoilfinder.com

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca

www.scentforum.com

i just soaped nag champa from www.peakcandle.com and it came out pretty nice.

some years back sweetcakes carried it and it was AWESOME!  i haven't found one as good as that, but if you come accross one that good, please let us know!


----------



## heartsong (May 28, 2009)

*x*

just an update on the nag champa soap i made.  tho not really impressed with f/o oob or in freshly made soap, as the soap cures the scent just keeps deepening and getting better by the day!

the soap is about 3 weeks old and it has that heavy incense "head shop" aroma.

on a scale of 1-10 i'd have it give it at least a 9.   

i will definitely soap this again. no acceleration-discolors but i added a little dark chocolate mica anyway to deepen color.  i used 1 oz ppoil, but i like this scent strong!

tho i've only tried 6-7 f/o's from peak, every one has turned out well.

i like their asian sandalwood and the eucalyptus, too.


----------



## honor435 (May 29, 2009)

i really like peak, nag champa is next on my list, i really liked the lemon pound cake and wild mt honey, not so much the oatmeal mlik and honey, too food like?


----------



## Avalon (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I decided to give FNWL another chance.  It just arrived and I'm very disappointed.  OOB it smells quite different from what I used to get from them.  It's not unpleasant, just not what I remember, and loved.  I'm going to soap it to see if it morphs in CP.


----------



## honor435 (Jun 26, 2009)

i have peaks curing, it smells really good, i would give it a 9!


----------



## orangeblossom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm bumping this old thread.

I love the real Sai Baba Nag Champa incense, so does my husband.  I've been disappointed with many Nag Champa-type scents.  I am wondering if the Peak (or any other brand) smells like the Sai Baba Nag Champa incense?


----------



## cwarren (Oct 27, 2010)

I used southergardenscents  15 wks ago 1.5oz for 2lbs .. still good


----------

